# Colt Junior 22s/Astra Cub problem



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a little Astra Cub chambered for 22 short that I picked up inexpensively after a night of gratuitous bids on gunbroker. I got it to play around with and, as I collect pocket 25 acp pistols, it's a relatively familiar design to me. However, I have a problem with it at the range: about 10-15% of the time I get light strikes--or what seem to be light strikes. I pull the trigger and the hammer falls without setting a round off. If I pull the hammer back manually _sometimes it will fire, and if it doesn't I can pull the hammer back and try again. I can get it to fire eventually by this method. Then other times I can fire a whole magazine without issue.

Do you think this is a hammer spring tension issue? Is the hammer not transmitting enough energy to the firing pin? Is it the firing pin itself or maybe the firing pin spring?

This gun is, from what I can tell, identical to the Colt Jr. and parts are interchangeable. What should I look for that may be causing this issue and what can I replace that may solve it? Thanks._


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Four Possible Problems:
1. The hammer spring is too weak,
2. The firing-pin-rebound spring is too strong,
3. It's a combination of both of these problems, or
4. You might also look for burrs, gummy oil, or dirt in the mechanism, that could be slowing the hammer's fall.

Possible Solutions:
1. Thoroughly clean and inspect the entire mechanism, and
2. Contact Wolff Springs, and see if they have replacements. (Do not be so sure that it's "identical to the Colt Jr." The springs may be different.)


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Ok, thanks. That is helpful.


----------

